# Sending An Item Via Door To Door Courier



## ET (19/2/14)

ok so i looked at the fastway site and buggered if i can figure out how to actually do it? do i just phone up their local driver and tell him i have a parcel for collection? or is there a better one than fastway that will come and pick up from my door and take it to the target door?


----------



## Melinda (19/2/14)

Courier Guy and Courierit is also very cheap if like fastway you don't mind waiting 3 days for your parcel to be delivered.

You just call the office number and find out the procedure, nothing to it, some will point you to a online booking system while others will communicate via e-mail.

Usually you need to provide them with Collection address and tel number and Delivery address and Tel number, then package size and dimensions, Fastway is a difficult one if you don't have an account with them or their flyers it's a bunch of paper work to do before they can help you.

Courier guy will supply the flyer smallest size is 40 x 30 x 10 and a waybill which you will have to fill out, but no need to open an account or buy flyers. As long as everything fits into the flyer it one delivery charge.

Price subjected to weight, and usually one price up to 1Kg after it goes up /kg extra I've paid about R10 more for something weighting 1.8kg but after 2 it goes up significantly I believe, never had anything more than 2kg's

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ET (19/2/14)

awesome thanks


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/2/14)

I disagree about the courier guy I find them extremely expensive which is why we stopped using them. ..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melinda (19/2/14)

wow they charged me R35 or R45 for same day delivery in my area...thought it was pretty good price, but I was just starting out and didn't shop around a bit, turn out to be R35 for 3 day delivery, was too unreliable for me  Then again maybe it was courier it...was a long time ago


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/2/14)

Yeah I am not a fan of them  but those sound like good prices so who knows

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/2/14)

i got a parcel from courier guy today from Pinetown (see vape mail) every step they emailed me an update , cost was 100 zars i think . brilliant service .


----------



## Melinda (21/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah I am not a fan of them  but those sound like good prices so who knows
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



neither am I, that parcel that a send, was suppose to same day delivery, but ended up being 3 days, can't use an unreliable service like that.


----------



## SunRam (22/2/14)

I've used MDS Collivery, R90 for a small box, overnight delivery anywhere in SA. Very professional and efficient, all be it a bit expensive. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/2/14)

Yip we also use mds now they are very good...delivered late once when we first used then but since then been smooth sailing

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (22/2/14)

nice. will give them a go next time round


----------

